# Festplatte defekt....Tool für Überprüfung?



## Grimsey (24 April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier in der Firma einen Test-PC auf dem eine Datenbank und eine Anwendung laufen, die diverse Maschinendaten unserer Steuerungen auslesen und speichern. Zur Zeit als reines Testsystem.
Nun ist scheinbar die Festplatte von dem betagten PC in die Knie gegangen. Beim Booten kommt immer die Meldung "Disk Read Error...".
Ich habe den PC über einen USB-Stick gebootet und konnte dann noch auf die Festplatte zugreifen und die für mich wichtigen Daten noch sichern.

Welches Tool könnte man denn mal noch benutzen um die Festplatte zu überprüfen?


----------



## Plan_B (24 April 2019)

Bei einem betagten PC würde ich diese Meldung beim ersten Mal bereits als die reine Wahrheit betrachten und keinerlei Zeit in irgendwelche Diagnosen verschwenden. Auch SMART ist kein eindeutiger Indikator.

Daten sichern, Festplatte rausschmeissen.


----------



## Grimsey (24 April 2019)

Sehe ich ja auch so ;-)
Ich wollte eventl. noch gern ein Image machen um mir die Installation zu sparen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 April 2019)

Das Image kannst du dir m.E. ersparen denn deine Fehlermeldung (beim Starten) besagt für mich, dass du schon ein Problem mit dem Bootsektor deiner Platte hast.
Ich denke mal, dass du dich glücklich schätzen kannst, wenn die für dich relevanten Daten noch alle vollständig greifbar sind.

Ich glaube, dass ich dir das nicht sagen muss ... aber ein Image sollte man immer nach einer Änderung des Systems ziehen und die relevanten Daten zyklisch und auf jeden Fall nach einer Änderung ...
Denk immer daran - ein PC-Jahr entspricht ca. 25 Menschenjahren ... wie alt war dein PC noch ...?

Gruß
Larry


----------

